# interesting?



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

this fall weather rolled in really fast this year. this drastic change has also made a lot of my old snowboarding injuries ache. i can feel the my shoulder and thumb joints popping around from an old fall now, after months of no problems. just thought that was interesting and it's something that hasn't happened to me before. anyone else having similar problems in the northeast?














...or i might just be sounding really stupid right now?


----------



## JRZBoarder (Oct 24, 2010)

I always feel my injuries when the weather changes. In the fall and spring, but more in the fall. I'm in NJ so usually around October and it lasts for a few weeks then goes away.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Barometric pressure, humidity and temperature changes can cause ligaments around joints to unsettle making them ride against nerve endings.

You often hear about people who can anticipate a thunderstorm because they "feel it in their bones". This is the same thing. Thunderstorms cause abrupt and large changes in atmospheric pressure and it's not uncommon for a person with susceptible joints to be able to accurately predict an approaching storm this way.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

well it is supposed to rain tuesday-sunday. but doesn't that happen to... in nicer words.... senior citizens?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

There was a huge ass low pressure system sitting over NY all week. While I was home everything was aching more than usual.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

SPAZ said:


> well it is supposed to rain tuesday-sunday. but doesn't that happen to... in nicer words.... senior citizens?


Senior citizens tend to have more beat up joints, yes. But so do snowboarders :/


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

SPAZ said:


> well it is supposed to rain tuesday-sunday. but doesn't that happen to... in nicer words.... senior citizens?


And people with lots of old injuries, and people who've been stabbed by nazgul blades.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Temperature is a big thing, ever notice how when it's cold in your house it's hard to type on a keyboard?


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

Huh. You learn something new everyday, eh?


----------



## JayMess686 (Jul 14, 2011)

yea i've been feeling my shoulder and wrist aching a couple times i think its only to remind me that the season is right around the corner lol


----------

